

Growth Hack: Find the DAU in Your Industry - manueslapera
https://medium.com/@rahulcap/growth-hack-find-the-dau-in-your-industry-9a88b048467d

======
detaro
DAU = daily user? That's funny, in German tech-slang DAU is short for a really
dumb/ignorant user. (DAU = "dümmster anzunehmender User", as a word play on
GAU = "größter anzunehmender Unfall" = "maximum credible accident")

~~~
rahulcap
Yes - it is short for daily active user and often compared to WAU(weekly) and
MAU(monthly) to get rough idea of engagement. The apps with the highest DAU
are usually really silly games, though, so maybe you are on to something
there...

------
jules212
Really interesting.

